# KUBOTA L 3130 - Won't start



## garywayne (May 22, 2015)

I hit a bump in the field and the tractor died. Now it will not start. On my control panel the "Mid PTO" light came on, but I don't have a mid pto on this tractor. I disconnected the battery, checked the seat switch and looked for a loose wire, but nothing works. Any suggestions? I did call the local Kubota dealer and they have no idea.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey garywayne,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You say it won't start....will it crank??

Do your headlights work? A nasty bump might damage the battery, which can result in low voltage or no load capacity for the battery. Especially if the battery wasn't tied down.

Check battery connections, especially grounds. 

Might be the computer??


----------



## garywayne (May 22, 2015)

*Battery is good*

My battery is good. Lights & control panel comes on and never dims. The unit does not even try to start......just as if the clutch is not pushed in. Checked the fuses, seat switch and could not find any loose wiring connectors. 

Not sure what to do next.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gear or HST?
Were you using rear attachment at the time,if so check to see if rear pto engage.
Have you check for loose wires under tractor?..doesn't take much.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

garywayne,

When a tractor won't crank, it is usually a safety switch problem. Put the tractor in neutral, set the brakes, and jumper a wire from the large battery cable connection on the starter to the small solenoid connection on the starter. If it cranks, then you have to find which safety switch is the problem. BTW, you can start it by jumpering and use it tlll you get it fixed properly.


----------

